# Anyone else scared by Marion Trade Talk?



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

They are talking about trading the Matrix again. Is this necessary, or a huge mistake? And what would be the best trades possible?

personally, I think a large part of our success is due to his rebounding and ability to finish. There's no similar combination of that in the league. We are either going to get slower, or rebound even worse.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I doubt he gets traded. Just cuz he doesnt show up for one series, he should get traded? So for everyone who gets shut down by Bruce Bowen they should be traded then, with that logic? Without Marion, we do not even get to where we are or be as good as we are through the season. We do not go as deep as do in the playoffs without Marion. We're not that far off, we just need more depth, experience and if we play the Spurs, more efficiency. Why fix something that's not broken? If anyone gets traded, it's Q or JJ somehow if we can't resign him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, i hope that he doesn't get traded but with amare, and johnsons huge contracts coming it would be smart to move him. If they move him i see them moving him to the hornets for magloire how about this trade.
Marion
future second
for
Magloire
Lynch
Lampe. Works under the cap.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Well, i hope that he doesn't get traded but with amare, and johnsons huge contracts coming it would be smart to move him. If they move him i see them moving him to the hornets for magloire how about this trade.
> Marion
> future second
> for
> ...


Yuck.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Sarver and Colangello know better than that. They wouldn't trade Marion unless they had no other choice.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Yuck.


hehe just a thought.:biggrin:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

There's only a couple players in the league I would think about trading Marion for and one of those players is Elton Brand. But if you look at the figures we wouldn't be saving almost any money and we'd get a slightly worse player in return. If we could get Brand and Kaman for Marion and something else I'd say sure. But then again that wouldn't solve our money problems at all (and why would the clips accept?)

I honestly cannot see any team being able to give us the same value of Marion for a cheaper price tag in return (or equal value). A deal maybe with the Magic invovling Grant Hill (someone they've wanted to get rid of for years and years... who has two years less on his contract than Marion) and Dwight Howard would be favorable to the Suns. But again the Magic would never give up Howard so it's pointless to think about.

(I will say this though... A Stoudemire-Howard combo would be the best in the league)


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

im not scared in the least about the marion trade talk. it was happening last summer too, and with the succcess of this year's squad, i will be shocked if the matrix is not a sun come october.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Geting rid of Marion would be foolish and would probably never happen based on this years performance. We will most likely see the same starters this year, although if I had to pick 1 of the 5 as expendable in a trade at this point it would be Q. Solely based on his performance during the post season.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Marion is one of the keys to the Suns success. I imagine that there are alot of teams that would love to have him or a player like him. How many years are left on his current contract? I am up on the Sonics contracts and free agent situation, but I am not as familiar with the contract situation in Phoenix.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

He has 4 years and approx. $62mil left on his contract.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply. I say that the SUns hang onto him unless a heck of a player becomes available who would improve the team.


----------

